# Back from vacation



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Just got back from a week's vacation, had someone feeding my little outside Benny. She must have missed us, because she will not leave us alone, even coming up on the deck and looks in the window, which she never, ever has done. Now it is the push to get her in the house, I plan on trying the trapping next week. Still cannot touch her, but to me it looks like she is ready to give inside life a try. Will be talking again with the vet this week, so he will know what to expect when I bring her over.
Wish me luck, say some prayers!!!
Sally


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck! Looking forward to hearing about how she enjoys the inside life. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you! I'm so afraid I won't be able to entice her into the trap!!
Sally


----------

